# Alexander Arms .17 HMR AR-15



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Its about friggin time!

I thought it was pretty cool that several manufacturers have started making .22lr ARs, but never wanted to buy one because I wanted something that would reach out there a bit more without needing the power of a .223 / .204.

Recently I started searching for a .17 HMR / .22 WMR AR-15 that I could use for varminting. It took a while, but I finally stumbled across this:

http://www.alexanderarms.com/siteshopper.htm?cat=16

You can purchase a complete rifle for roughly $1100, or an upper for about $725. Which is definitely a little pricey, but man that sounds like fun!

I asked Alexander Arms if they could send me more information on the .17 HMR model the other day because the online information was surprisingly limited so I figured that I would post what the catalog said:

Comes with two SINGLE STACK 10 round magazines (I was hoping for at least a 25 round!)
Magazine well insert
Extended magazine latch
Bolt carrier
Free floated barrel (standard fluting and spiral fluting available)

They will even camo dip your rifle with 3 different patterns (snow, outfitter-tuff, and sniper)

All in all, I think this sounds like oodles of fun for days that you dont want to burn through a load of ammo / money, and have some fun shooting some varmints.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

You better get one. I found a city of p-dogs that need tending to. You might want to bring your 204 to some of the shots have been out to 500+ yards.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I gotta learn where the .204 hits past 300 yards.

I havent learned to shoot like you Mike. You are gonna have to teach me!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Get down here, I took the 204 out the other day and was drilling the p-dogs at 450 yards. I gotta get to reloading though I just burnt through 100 rounds. I did give an eagle plenty of dinner though. It just sat there watching me like he knew what was happening.


----------

